# Live from Lincoln Cntr 1/10/08



## CHasR (Dec 10, 2007)

Schoenberg on PBS! Let's hope the writers strike continues indefinitely!   

First of all, the performance was impeccable.  I ve enjoyed this piece for a long time, and its refreshing to hear it in the sextet. I still remember the first time I heard the string orch. version: Academy of Music , Philadelphia Orchestra, it was a guest conductor,(not the then-regular Muti), whose name I forget.

Anyway: the first violin + cello were very engaged, and looked like they were there for the audience also. Although the playing of the other 4 was faultless, they somehow came off as having a 'well, just another gig' state-of-mind to me.  Always interesting, the psychology between small groups of strings.. but thats another tale.

What I DID NOT enjoy was the musicology lesson prior to the performance. OK, there's 50
minutes to fill, fine,gotta come up wth something.... maybe a pre-produced Schoenberg bio, OR some footage of the sextet in rehearsal, OR a behind-the-scenes look at the production would have been more enjoyable.

I simply dont enjoy having someone try to teach me at a performance. For me, it detracts. Having a ramp-up is OK, pre-dissecting the work is not. 

The bigger question is: Is it right to assume that an audience is so far removed from the art-form that they need multiple handles in order to fully appreciate it?

(BTW Sorry if this is in the wrong forum...seemed to fit here...)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Careful... you're going to give away where you live! 
I might be able to throw a frisbee from my house, and hit yours.

The first time I heard _Verklärte Nacht_ live was a Barenboim-led Chicago SO performance, which resulted in a disc on Teldec, as well. There's also the Philadelphia Orchestra performance on the "Centennial Set."

(That being said), the PBS performance was unquestionably the best thing on television last night, thumbnail musicology and all. I found it to be an "in-the-moment" interpretation. I didn't "get" the 2nd cello, who looked like Mick Fleetwood in one of his more compromised moments  , but ultimately, it didn't seem like the playing suffered, so- if it made him feel better, pose away.

I'm left hoping (probably in vain) for more of the same quality of programming...


----------

